# Problems with heat transfer vinyl on hoodies



## blingbling03 (Dec 8, 2014)

Help! I have used glitter vinyl on several hoodies and they look wonderful after I press them.. However, after I wash and dry them, the portion of the hoodie that has been heat pressed has lint rolls all over it (front and back). The rest of the hoodie that was not heat pressed is fine. I use Gildan brand hoodies. Even after I use a lint roll, the hoodie still does not look good...looks very used and worn. I am pressing at 320 for 10-15 seconds as the instructions indicate. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## piratepete92 (May 21, 2011)

blingbling03 said:


> Help! I have used glitter vinyl on several hoodies and they look wonderful after I press them.. However, after I wash and dry them, the portion of the hoodie that has been heat pressed has lint rolls all over it (front and back). The rest of the hoodie that was not heat pressed is fine. I use Gildan brand hoodies. Even after I use a lint roll, the hoodie still does not look good...looks very used and worn. I am pressing at 320 for 10-15 seconds as the instructions indicate. Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


try pressing lighter, using a cushion underneath / teflon pillow, and reducing the temperature but pressing for longer. Some of my vinyl suppliers recommend 170 degrees C for 10-15 seconds, but 10-12 seconds on 150 does the trick for me.


----------

